# Mozart experts, please.



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

I've hitherto neglected a journey into opera as far back as Mozart. I'd like to put this right so could the Mozartians of TC kindly recommend DVD recordings of

The Magic Flute
Marriage of Figaro

I like good coloratura singing, otherwise good singers, a decent set and reasonable orchestra. Not interested in modernised or abridged performances. 

Thanks if you can give this your considerations. 

EF


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I have found my "perfect" DVD recordings for Così fan tutte and for Don Giovanni... As for the Magic Flute and Figaro, I'm having a hard time choosing.

I have two recordings of the Flute: a 1970s (or 60s?) one by Sawallisch and a very modern one at Covent Garden with Diana Damrau as the Königin der Nacht. Both have pros and cons, but I wouldn't call them perfect of definitive.

I have yet to buy a recording for Le Nozze di Figaro. I keep reading reviews on Amazon and none seem really ideal. I wish the MET would release one of their quality productions on DVD!


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for those comments and suggestions. I'm no cognescenti of Mozart, not much of a fan either aside from a Mackerras recording of Eine Kleine, so I'm hoping to find something representative (but also suited to a fan of Rossini Opera Buffo!!) 

I'll look up the Flute ones afore I go to bed.

Edit:
Flute - the Damrau/Garden one seems a likely contender - probably a bit modern but I can't have everything!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

It's a great production. The sets and costumes are simply incredible and Diana Damrau is an awesome Queen of the night. Some people though it was "overdone" though.

If you ever want good recordings of Così and Don Juan, here are my absolute favourites:

http://www.amazon.com/Don-Giovanni-...5-2316351?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1181830551&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Cosi-T...3-7767313?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1181830593&sr=1-3


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks. I'll go along with the Flute, and if I get on with that I might look at Cosi as an alternative. As a fond fan of coloratura I don't mind it being a little overdone as long as it's reasonably accurate!


----------



## LeahClef (Jun 20, 2007)

If you like great coloratura you should also check out Die Entführung Aus Dem Serail also by Mozart. This opera has a lyric coloratura soprano and a dramatic coloratura! It's fantastic!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

LeahClef said:


> If you like great coloratura you should also check out Die Entführung Aus Dem Serail also by Mozart. This opera has a lyric coloratura soprano and a dramatic coloratura! It's fantastic!


Constanze's aria "Martern aller Arten" is breathtaking... it's as amazing as the Queen of the Night's famous arias. "Ach, ich liebte" is also quite good!


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> If you ever want good recordings of Così and Don Juan, here are my absolute favourites:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Don-Giovanni-...5-2316351?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1181830551&sr=1-1


Cher Morigan - I think I'll make this suggestion to my fiancee as a Christmas gift!


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Good! You won't regret it!


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

I can heartily recommend Joseph Losey's film of Don Giovanni. Not only are the solists all in good form but the film itself stands up in it's own right. Raimondi plays the part of the lothario - very believable.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

What about Kenneth Branagh's The Magic Flute?


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

I really enjoyed Ponnelle's movie version of Le Nozze di Figaro. It's Fischer-Dieskau, te Kanawa, Prey, and Freni. I think it's wonderful!!! I also wish the Met would put out the Fleming/Bartoli/Terfel Figaro!!!! Where is it???
For Magic Flute, I'd get anything with Edita Gruberova as the Queen of the Night. Diana Damrau also. If you can, Lucia Popp as Pamina is a joy. Of course, all three won't be in one =) but one or another will surely please!!!!!

If you need Don Giovanni suggestions, I've got plenty!!! =)

~Pace e Gioia~


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

PS. That amazon.com link shows my personal favorite and probably one of the best Don Giovanni's out there. It's just perfect in every way!!! My other suggestion *might* be the La Scala Giovanni under Muti with Thomas Allen and Susanne Mentzer. That's a good one, too, but the Met Giovanni stands above all others for me!

=)


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Caronome said:


> I also wish the Met would put out the Fleming/Bartoli/Terfel Figaro!!!! Where is it???


I KNOW! I have no idea why they haven't released it yet. I found an online copy ripped from the PBS channel but it's really low quality and subtitled in spanish...

Have you seen Ponnelle's movie for Così? I think it's awesome.


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh man i do love that Ponnelle Cosi!!!!! He really knew his Mozart, didn't he? The cast was just amazing and the whole movie was just... aahhh it was so good. Haha.

Morigan: well, we don't want ripped of DVDs with english subtitles, do we? we have enough of that on youtube!!! =)

~Pace E Gioia~


----------



## tristanjove (Mar 26, 2008)

*Magic Flute and Figaro*

I've had much joy listening to Karl Bohm's Magic flute, 1964, and also Bohm's Figaro, 1968, both on Deutsche Gramophome. Both are beautifully conducted and recorded, with first rate singers, and they sound as good as any recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Not interested in modernised


So long as the meaning and all symbolic items and histories are intact, what, prey tell do you have a problem with modernised Opera (though they are not my favourite either)?


----------



## spendork (Mar 26, 2008)

The Best :


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Jesus. Lucky people don't use dialup anymore. Words will suffice next time!

(Not to mention the copyright infringement, but I dare say the record companies would prefer that advert up there. Hence there are so many infringements left on youtube)


----------



## SuDeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Dear Shri Morigan,

Thanks for your kind suggestions to Shri. Frasier and others, which are going to benefit me too!

SuDeo


----------

